# Lepanthes tsubotae



## Chicago Chad (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is my tiny tsubotae on it's first flowering. My thumb would cover the entire plant but the flowers are huge by comparison. (Not to bad Tom-DE)
These plants do not import so well but this is only two months later. The plant is from Ecuagenera.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 3, 2014)

What a QT!


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2014)

Very Good Chad:drool:

The leaves look very clear and healthy too.

What's your upper end temperature?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice addition, Chad. Nice healthy plant there.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2014)

New one for me!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 5, 2014)

Great looking plant! I have a struggling one that I bought in a tiny plastic pot in sphagnum. It looks to me to need mounting. Did yours come mounted? What is it's growing situation? I know they like it cool.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2014)

Very interesting flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 6, 2014)

Chris it came mounted and I left it for now. I don't like to remount the micro minis right away unless they are on tree fern.

All my plants are grown in enclosures/terrariums. My temps in the winter range from about 50F to 64F and in the summer from about 62F to 74F. It really depends on the weather. 

I have had no problem with this blooming on the higher end of that.


----------

